# good rod for stradic



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

I recently got a stradic 4000 got thin 30lb braid on it wondering what rod would be able to handle spanish and get em in fast enough so the sharks/flipper won't get em. Would like some backbone to so if i get a king i can still get em in. Any input helps.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The Falcon Coastal XG would be absolutely perfect. I used a 4k with an 8' version for Spanish, kings, trout, redfish, bass, snapper, everything that swims. 

About 90$


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Bought a new Stradic 4000 with 20lb braid, on a 6.5 foot saint croix for the purpose of being able to control fish better towards the pier. Little pricey (about $135 retail) but extremely efficient. What's your price range? Ugly stiks are pretty good for about $50.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

i was look at ugly sticks too because i dont have to worry about messing them up


----------

